# Best resort on the Big Island?



## larryallen (Feb 14, 2011)

We are going to the Big Island next year. What's the top quality resort?  For family (6 and 8 year olds) or for just husband/wife?  Would like comparable to Marriott or better.  Would love to know what people feel is the nicest resort? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 14, 2011)

Don't forget to check the TUG Reviews and Ratings:  Big Island Reviews and Ratings


----------



## Luanne (Feb 14, 2011)

Are you asking about a timeshare resort, or just resorts in general?  We love the Big Island and have been going about every other summer.  As far as timeshare resorts, there are some very nice ones (in our opinion) but may not be what you consider Marriott quality.

First of all, none of the timeshare resorts on the Big Island are on the beach.  The ones in the Waikoloa Resort area are the Hilton resorts.  We've stayed at the Bay Club, which is kind of part of the Hilton, but doesn't come with all of the privileges.  There are nice resorts in Kona, for instance the Kona Hawaiian  and Kona Coast.

Now, if you want real resort type resorts, the nicest (from what I've heard) are:
Kona Village
Four Seasons
Mauna Lani
Orchid
Hilton Waikoloa


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 15, 2011)

We're staying at King's Land HGVC, after a week on Kauai:  http://www.rci.com/RDGateway/RCI_RDGIndex?body=RCI_WKSResortIDSearch&N=0&Ns=P_ResortName&resortCode=7978

I understand it is pretty nice.


----------



## tompalm (Feb 15, 2011)

muranojo said:


> We're staying at King's Land HGVC, after a week on Kauai:  http://www.rci.com/RDGateway/RCI_RDGIndex?body=RCI_WKSResortIDSearch&N=0&Ns=P_ResortName&resortCode=7978
> .



The Hilton Waikoloa Hotel has been rated as the best resort for a family in several travel magazines.  http://www.hiltonwaikoloavillage.com/

It has a lot to offer.  Some of our best vacations were there.  The last time I checked with Hilton timeshare, the policy was if you stay at the Kings Land and one of the other timeshares in Waikoloa, you are allowed to use the pool at the Hilton resort which is great for kids.  If you stay at the Bay Club, you have to pay a fee for the pool at the hotel. Any of the Hilton timeshares in Waikoloa would be the way to go. All the timeshares have nice pools, but the one at the hotel is amazing.


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 15, 2011)

*Hilton Waikoloa Village*


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 15, 2011)

What's "best" for one person is hell on earth for another. It's purely subjective.

If as the OP states, he wants 'Marriott' quality, then, stay at Marriott! I loved the pictures of Hilton Waikoloa, but that's not my idea of Hawaii. That's Fantasy Island without Mr. Roark & Tattoo. Something like a "Little Grass Shack On Kelekekua Bay" does it for me. 

To each their own. Check the TUG reviews.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Luanne (Feb 15, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> What's "best" for one person is hell on earth for another. It's purely subjective.
> 
> If as the OP states, he wants 'Marriott' quality, then, stay at Marriott! I loved the pictures of Hilton Waikoloa, but that's not my idea of Hawaii. That's Fantasy Island without Mr. Roark & Tattoo. Something like a "Little Grass Shack On Kelekekua Bay" does it for me.
> 
> ...



That's why I was asking if he wanted a timeshare, or a real resort.  

I'm with you, I prefer the simpler life.  We stayed at the Hilton Waikoloa Village for one night a few years ago.  My kids were bored within a day.

And a P.S. to the original poster, there is a Marriott in the Waikoloa Resort area.

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/koamc-waikoloa-beach-marriott-resort-and-spa/


----------



## larryallen (Feb 15, 2011)

Appreciate the thoughts.  I was thinking timeshare as it provides more space, kitchen, etc....  We like Marriott Ko Olina for example.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 15, 2011)

larryallen said:


> Appreciate the thoughts.  I was thinking timeshare as it provides more space, kitchen, etc....  We like Marriott Ko Olina for example.



As I said in my earlier post, you probably won't find a timeshare on the Big Island that will compare.  Probably the Hilton ones (HGVC) will come closest, since they have access to the Hilton Waikoloa hotel and its pools.


----------



## CapriciousC (Feb 15, 2011)

We've stayed at the Marriott Waikoloa as well as the Hilton.  We much preferred the Marriott, simply because the Hilton was far too big and overdone for us (any hotel that has a monorail to take you around is, IMO, too big).  But as pp have said, to each their own tastes.  If you want a big resort with lots of choices in terms of pools, dining, etc., then the Hilton might fit the bill.  We liked the Marriott - even though it was bigger than the usual type of resort we prefer, it didn't seem overcrowded.

We haven't stayed at any of the timeshares there, so I have no information on that aspect.

I can, however, heartily recommend Killer Tacos on the Big Island   Yummy.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 15, 2011)

And I know you said you were looking at timeshares.  But, at this point if I were going to spend the big bucks for a resort, I'd be looking at the Four Seasons.

http://www.fourseasons.com/hualalai/

or, Kona Village.

http://www.konavillage.com/


----------



## Gracey (Feb 15, 2011)

OMG, kona village is amazing!


----------



## Luanne (Feb 15, 2011)

Loops said:


> OMG, kona village is amazing!



The location looks incredible.  But, from what I understand they have no televisions.  I probably couldn't get my family to stay there.


----------



## larryallen (Feb 15, 2011)

Have stayed at other Four Seasons before and we love them but the prices there are a little rich for my blood! Looks to be about $700/night for a standard room... although you get the 6th night free.  LOL!


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 15, 2011)

*High quality and very Hawaiian*



larryallen said:


> We are going to the Big Island next year. What's the top quality resort?  For family (6 and 8 year olds) or for just husband/wife?  Would like comparable to Marriott or better.  Would love to know what people feel is the nicest resort? Thanks in advance.



Check out the Kona Hawaiian Resort.  It isn't quite 'Marriott' quality, but close.  It is VERY Hawaiian with four legged bathtub (but has jacuzzi jets); bamboo shower doors; dining table/chairs sit on lanai--not in house; koa wood doors -- just very authentic feeling.  Large two bedroom units!

The pools are made of rock; there are lots of activities for kids -- like making leis, etc. as well as get-togethers for adults.  It is walking distance to Kona (about one mile).


----------



## Luanne (Feb 15, 2011)

larryallen said:


> Have stayed at other Four Seasons before and we love them but the prices there are a little rich for my blood! Looks to be about $700/night for a standard room... although you get the 6th night free.  LOL!



Went there for lunch a few years back.  I thought it would be fun for dh and I to sneak off and spend a night there and leave the dds at the timeshare.  That was until I checked out the prices.    It was at least $700 for the cheapest room, and that was way up on the golf course, nowhere near the beach.  Needless to say, we didn't do it.


----------



## elaine (Feb 15, 2011)

I was almost sold on Kona Hawaiian Village--but it gets some very bad reviews on tripadvisor--outdated rooms, bad smells, aggressive TS selling staff---I am tempted to take this resort---but after flying all the way from the East Coast for our big family trip to HAwaii, I don't want to get something that we say "yuck." I don't have to have 100% Marriott/HGVC (but that would be nice), but I don't want to regret KHV. So, if you are a Marriot/HGVC kind of person, would you be OK with KHV? Also, this has easy access (a few miles) to great shore snorkeling--yes?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 15, 2011)

elaine said:


> I was almost sold on Kona Hawaiian Village--but it gets some very bad reviews on tripadvisor--outdated rooms, bad smells, aggressive TS selling staff---I am tempted to take this resort---but after flying all the way from the East Coast for our big family trip to HAwaii, I don't want to get something that we say "yuck." I don't have to have 100% Marriott/HGVC (but that would be nice), but I don't want to regret KHV. So, if you are a Marriot/HGVC kind of person, would you be OK with KHV? Also, this has easy access (a few miles) to great shore snorkeling--yes?



We stayed at KHV, the room was nice, comfortable beds, nice big showers. Our villas didn't smell and sent DH who's 6'4" to get the parking pass(ie aggresive TS sale people) it was nice. No it's not Marriott/Hilton but the location is super. The resort staff was very nice and the resort is very well kept. I would stay there again either on an exchange or I would even use my Wyndham points.

Only thing I didn't like was only one bed in the second bedroom, so youngest slept on the sleeper in living room. That's not my favorite arrangement, as DH likes to get up early and go workout. 

We did scout out the Hilton complex one day, it's more of a resort with the shops and stuff. The pool at Kingsland is very nice, and mid day there were still plenty of pool chairs and this was mid July.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 16, 2011)

*Your comment 'if you are a Marriott person'*



elaine said:


> I was almost sold on Kona Hawaiian Village--but it gets some very bad reviews on tripadvisor--outdated rooms, bad smells, aggressive TS selling staff---I am tempted to take this resort---but after flying all the way from the East Coast for our big family trip to HAwaii, I don't want to get something that we say "yuck." I don't have to have 100% Marriott/HGVC (but that would be nice), but I don't want to regret KHV. So, if you are a Marriot/HGVC kind of person, would you be OK with KHV? Also, this has easy access (a few miles) to great shore snorkeling--yes?



Elaine:  We own two Marriotts and a Westin besides an oceanfront timeshare in Kaanapali and we still thought KHV was top notch.  Sometimes TripAdvisor gets comments from people who would complain about anything.

My memories of last July at KHV were:  My baths in a four-legged bathtub; having koa wood furniture and closet doors; the top quality Hawaiian bedspreads and drapery; eating on the large lanai.  Honestly, when you return from this place you really feel like you have been to Hawaii and not New York City.


----------



## elaine (Feb 16, 2011)

how was the VOG in the afternoon at KHV?


----------



## brigechols (Feb 16, 2011)

elaine said:


> I was almost sold on Kona Hawaiian Village--but it gets some very bad reviews on tripadvisor--outdated rooms, bad smells, aggressive TS selling staff---I am tempted to take this resort---but after flying all the way from the East Coast for our big family trip to HAwaii, I don't want to get something that we say "yuck." I don't have to have 100% Marriott/HGVC (but that would be nice), but I don't want to regret KHV. So, if you are a Marriot/HGVC kind of person, would you be OK with KHV? Also, this has easy access (a few miles) to great shore snorkeling--yes?



I enjoyed staying at KHV and would return.  We spent our last day hanging out in Waikoloa and I preferred KHV while the teenager in our group preferred the WOW factor offered in Waikoloa. Wrt KHV, tons of great restaurants and shopping, including several farmer's market, in close proximity to the resort.  Loved the lanai. We ate most meals on the lanai because there was no dining room table and chairs in the unit. There is a breakfast bar and bar stools in the unit but we preferred eating outside.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 16, 2011)

elaine said:


> how was the VOG in the afternoon at KHV?



It's never bothered us.

One thing I want to add.  To try and compare the "resorts" in Kona to the resorts in Waikoloa is like comparing apples and oranges.  It's not even so much the quality of the resorts, but the whole environment.  Waikoloa is a manufactured resort area.  There are big hotels, some condos, a few (expensive) restaurants.  There is a food court in the Queen's Shops, but honestly no place I'd want to eat.  So, I find the dining choices somewhat limited.  

Kona is more of a funky little town.  More restaurant choices, more things to do in that area. 

Our idea of the ideal vacation on the Big Island is to spend one week in each location as they both have their charms.  Waikoloa is closer to two of the best beaches on the island, Hapuna and the beach at the Mauna Kea.  Kona has Kahaluu, which is great for snorkling.  Waikoloa is closer to Hawi and Waimea.  Kona is closer to the southern end.

There is really no "better" choice between the two.


----------



## elaine (Feb 16, 2011)

how easy to get to snorkel beaches from KHV? For ex., if we want to hop in the car and go snorkeling in the AM with kids 10-14, how easy, what places, where to park?
The one BIG draw of HGVC in Waikoloa is the snorkel lagoon, where the kids can just walk in a snorkel very easily--if there were several venues close to KHV, that might tip the scales. 
I am familiar with Kona area and Waikoloa/Hapuna areas--so I understand the differences--but I just don't know about easy snorkeling right around Kona.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 16, 2011)

elaine said:


> how easy to get to snorkel beaches from KHV? For ex., if we want to hop in the car and go snorkeling in the AM with kids 10-14, how easy, what places, where to park?
> The one BIG draw of HGVC in Waikoloa is the snorkel lagoon, where the kids can just walk in a snorkel very easily--if there were several venues close to KHV, that might tip the scales.
> I am familiar with Kona area and Waikoloa/Hapuna areas--so I understand the differences--but I just don't know about easy snorkeling right around Kona.



Kahaluu Beach is mere minutes by car from Kona Hawaiian Village.  We always go in the early morning (like around 8:30 a.m.) and there is parking available in the lot there.  It does get crowded as the day goes on.  What's really nice about it is that you don't have to go very far out to see fish.

http://www.hawaiiweb.com/hawaii/html/beaches/kahaluu_beach_park.html


----------



## w.bob (Feb 18, 2011)

elaine said:


> I was almost sold on Kona Hawaiian Village--but it gets some very bad reviews on tripadvisor--outdated rooms, bad smells, aggressive TS selling staff---I am tempted to take this resort---but after flying all the way from the East Coast for our big family trip to HAwaii, I don't want to get something that we say "yuck." I don't have to have 100% Marriott/HGVC (but that would be nice), but I don't want to regret KHV. So, if you are a Marriot/HGVC kind of person, would you be OK with KHV? Also, this has easy access (a few miles) to great shore snorkeling--yes?



My wife and I stayed at KHV in Sept. 2010. We purchased a resale unit unseen and I was nervous about what my wife would think. My wife loved it. We just booked for Feb 2012. We have also stayed at the Bay Club in Waikola a few years ago and found it very comparable as far as size and cleanliness. I can stay anywhere but my wife is pretty particular when it comes to accommodations. 

We were never bothered by the VOG. Tell you the truth I never thought of it until we took a plane around the Island. 

As far as the snorkeling goes we traveled some distance in order to do some great snorkeling from each location. Never found anything close by either place that was of interest. I would have to say the best snorkeling spot for me out of all the Hawaiian Islands was at two step on the BI at least a half hour ride from the KHV. Keep in mind that I am speaking of excellent snorkeling and not just for something to do. There were beaches along the road near the KHV and I am sure you would be able to snorkel there. As previously stated each area is different but I do not think you would be disappointed with the KHV.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 18, 2011)

Ah, 2 Step! I haven't made it down there on our visits for a while. We stay up in Waikoloa Village at Paniolo Greens. Yes, I think that is the best snorkeling on the island. It is where I first heard the shrimp. A hissing noise, very faint under the water. I asked my friend's brother, who works at the Volcano Park and he told me it was the shrimp! Also saw a small octopus there. Sometimes getting back up on the rock can be tricky for me, but it is a great place.
Liz


----------



## tompalm (Feb 19, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> What's "best" for one person is hell on earth for another. It's purely subjective.
> If as the OP states, he wants 'Marriott' quality, then, stay at Marriott!
> Jim Ricks



Like you said it is subjective, but Marriott quality is not saying much.  I have a Marriott Rewards credit card and I love the Marriott hotels and resorts.  The range of hotels of Marriott is from a category 3 Fairfield Inn to a category 5 like the Grand Chateau Timeshare in Vegas or the category 7 resort like the new Cosmopolitan in Las Vegas.  

Telling the OP to stay at a Marriott to get Marriott quality does not compare to the Hilton Timeshares in Waikoloa.  Especially the Marriott Resort Hotel in Waikoloa is an older hotel that was renovated about eight years ago when Marriott bought it.  It is just not the same as a Marriott Timeshare or Hilton Timeshare.  I do not believe there is a Marriott Timeshare Resort on the big island.

I own a Hilton Timeshare and will agree that the Marriott Timeshares are a little nicer, but not much.


----------



## larryallen (Apr 2, 2011)

Still considering options.  Why is it there are so few Hilton Big Island units for rent on Redweek whereas something like Westin Kaanapali or Marriott Ko Olina has dozens and dozens for rent!?


----------



## Rancher (Apr 3, 2011)

We have been on the Big Island for the last five weeks and have stayed at the Mauna Loa Village, the Kona Coast Resort, the Wyndam Hawaiian Village, Lea Casa and this week at The Bay Club. Although The Bay Club has been renovated I am not impressed with it. We are in building 1 and it needs new doors everywhere and even though we are Hilton owners I thought it would look better. I had read where several people raved about the renovations but I found them lacking. Anyways I would chose the Hawaiian Village over any of them. The lanais were great the unit was large and in excellent condition. New TV's large bathrooms everything was great. We have booked again for next year already.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Apr 3, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> What's "best" for one person is hell on earth for another. It's purely subjective.
> 
> If as the OP states, he wants 'Marriott' quality, then, stay at Marriott! I loved the pictures of Hilton Waikoloa, but that's not my idea of Hawaii. That's Fantasy Island without Mr. Roark & Tattoo. Something like a "Little Grass Shack On Kelekekua Bay" does it for me.
> 
> ...



Well said, Jim.  We are owners at the Kona Islander, and we love it there.

Marty


----------



## cgeidl (Apr 3, 2011)

*Stayed 5 times at Kona Village*

Obviosly we like it and have had no smells or bugs problems. gat an upper unit as the patio is much nicer. The Waikaloa we have stayed at once and for us it is too remote.It is a terrific resort and you may love it if you want a week to crash somewhere. Nice to visit fr a day and have lunch. We go back next march to KHV or now called Kona resort,I believe. The concierges(TS Salesman ive no assistance once you refuse them a visit and their 100 bucks.The resort has agreat activities direcor and there are lots of little activities. Close to town and a couple small snorkeling beaches. Have Fun.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Apr 3, 2011)

larryallen said:


> Appreciate the thoughts.  I was thinking timeshare as it provides more space, kitchen, etc....  We like Marriott Ko Olina for example.





larryallen said:


> Have stayed at other Four Seasons before and we love them but the prices there are a little rich for my blood! Looks to be about $700/night for a standard room... although you get the 6th night free.  LOL!



rent a condo at hualalai direct from owner.

kona village had gone downhill, and closed (indefinitely) after tsunami damage. some believe the owner (also owns hualalai) is going to incorporate the property into hualalai.


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 4, 2011)

Rancher said:


> We have been on the Big Island for the last five weeks and have stayed at the Mauna Loa Village, the Kona Coast Resort, the Wyndam Hawaiian Village, Lea Casa and this week at The Bay Club. Although The Bay Club has been renovated I am not impressed with it. We are in building 1 and it needs new doors everywhere and even though we are Hilton owners I thought it would look better. I had read where several people raved about the renovations but I found them lacking. Anyways I would chose the Hawaiian Village over any of them. The lanais were great the unit was large and in excellent condition. New TV's large bathrooms everything was great. We have booked again for next year already.



Five weeks on one island!!  Wow, what a dream, but did you feel 5 full weeks was a bit tiresome?


----------



## Jim Bryan (Apr 4, 2011)

http://www.konavillage.com/

This would be my choice if I could afford it. It is closed since the tsunami though.


 We have been to the Big Island often and have always stayed at Paniolo Greens. It is my favorite Time Share there. It's cooler, quiet, and close to the best beaches.


----------



## Rancher (Apr 10, 2011)

Five weeks was perhaps a little long on one island especially having been there before. We are planning next year to go for four weeks instead and to go for January instead of March / April. We would also like to spend at least two weeks at one resort and not have to move each week. I like seeing a new resort all the time but hate the moving part especially the groceries and the happy hour products.


----------



## Aceldelmon (Apr 13, 2011)

*Global Announcements*

Timeshare is a nice idea to go for as you won’t have to pay huge chunks of money as you would need to pay if you were in Marriott. So I think you should stick with it rather going for something that can rip off your budget.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 13, 2011)

Another happy Kona Hawaiian Village guest here.  In fact, I've been there twice and would do it again.  Sure there are some dated units, most timeshare resorts will go through that cycle, but they aren't terrible.  Also, you can expect a bug or two given the nature of the tropics.

Someone said it was reported on TA or somewhere that there were no TV's . . . not true.

As was already mentioned, the units are very spacious although the dinette set up is outside rather than inside.  For us, not a biggee.


----------



## WestCoastJ (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi
Just back from a week at KHV and a week at Kings Land.  Both beautiful resorts but Kings Land is exceptional!  We own at KHV and it really has lovely units and grounds but can't be compared to Kings Land.  That being said, the best snorkelling is closer to KHV than KL!  Even saw a 4 ft reef shark at 2 step on Saturday!  Kahalu'u is a good place for snorkelling as well especially for the less experienced or nervous swimmer.  Love the BI and am trying to figure out how to get into HGVC at Kohala for next April!  
Jacquie


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 19, 2011)

On the big island, and for a timeshare, I would recommend any one of the 3 HGVC run properties in Waikaloa.

The Bay Club will be done with there renovations soon, and they have the most RCI availability and the bigest units of all 3 of the HGVC.  

I would vote, post-renovation Bay Club unit, the King land, then Kohala.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 19, 2011)

"Best" resort all depends on what your plans are.  If you are a person who spends a lot of time at the resort then resort amenities will probably rate high.  If you are like us, and you spend little time at the resort, then "best" is more closely related to location and one's specific plans.  For example, if you want to spend time at Volcano National Park, then it's tough to be Sea Mountain as "best" timeshare.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 19, 2011)

Timeshare Von said:


> Another happy Kona Hawaiian Village guest here.  In fact, I've been there twice and would do it again.  Sure there are some dated units, most timeshare resorts will go through that cycle, but they aren't terrible.  Also, you can expect a bug or two given the nature of the tropics.
> 
> Someone said it was reported on TA or somewhere that there were no TV's . . . not true.
> 
> As was already mentioned, the units are very spacious although the dinette set up is outside rather than inside.  For us, not a biggee.



I think maybe someone was confused between Wyndham's Kona Hawaiian Village and the Kona Village Resort, which is currently closed due to damage from the tsunami.  There are no televisions at the Kona Village Resort.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Apr 19, 2011)

Your right Luanne, Kona Village Resort is not a Timeshare. It is or was a Resort. Tsunami damage has it closed now I believe. MANY people get the two confused. Three ladies got let out at the resort by a cab late at night and were supposed to be at Kona Hawaiian Village. They spent the night at the Resort and travelled to the Time share the next day on the Roberts Bus we were on. They were very unhappy. The Kona Village Resort had no TV's or Phones but was beautiful. Hope they reopen. It was "Hawaiian Style."


----------

